

Getting attention for your startup - swapspace
http://blog.avangate.com/startup-software-business/

======
JayNeely
This actually has some useful advice, particularly the second point.

I remember when PB Wiki was getting off the ground, they offered free shirts &
a free premium account to anyone who presented their product at an event,
which seemed much less promotional at the time because it was right when wikis
were getting their first small boom of mainstream attention.

